# Stainless stopper group buy ends 8/20



## Mikey (Aug 6, 2008)

CLOSED
8/29 update: All orders shipped. Some of you may be seeing then today or tomorrow. 

8/30 update note: 

Since some of you are getting them now, I'm sure you will be checking them to see how they work. You may have some concern as I did when I first put one in a bottle as I was used to the Berea type stoppers and the tight fit they had. I e-mailed Ruth and this is the response I got:



> First you do not want the stopper to fit so tight that you have to really pull hard to get it out, all you need it to do is seal the wine.   If the wine does not leak out, that's the best you can say about any stopper.  Also no stopper, metal, silicone or cork is going fit every single type of bottle on the market.   If a glass bottle is not absolutely round, a perfectly round metal stopper (any metal stopper) will not fit tight BUT it will seal the wine to any wine drinkers satisfaction.   Are you using the same bottle?  The same brand?   Try different bottles and different brands.
> 
> There is only one reason to ever lay the bottle on its side and that is if it doesn't fit in the fridge standing up.  Every single wine drinker I know, keeps the bottle on the door and there is never a problem.   There seems to be this "wine lore" about a bottle laying on its side, that came from keeping the cork from drying out.   A number of wineries in CA, where I sent my stoppers to be critiqued before they were put on the market, were impressed and satisfied with the design and fit.



While I was waiting for that response from Ruth, I popped a stopper into two different bottles. One of those bottles was a commercial bottle and the other was commercially made for bottling wine at home. The bottles were filled and layed on their sides and turned upside down. In both bottles, not a single drop ever leaked out. I was really amazed considering how easily the stoppers fit and how they seemed to have a lask of seal. I felt like I could have been a magician at that point and decided to show my wife the trick. :biggrin: She was equally amazed. :biggrin:

8/26 update: The stoppers are here and counted out. I am in the process of making all the address labels and will start shipping tomorrow. I'm not sure how many I can get out for tomorrow as I just got home from school. (kids' orientation was tonight)

*Group buy is closed. All stoppers have been ordered and I have been told I will have them by Wednesday. I'll start shipping packages by Friday.  *

Since there is already more than enough interest in the stainless stoppers from Ruth Niles I am opening up the buy. The buy will be open until the 20th which is 2 weeks.

Stoppers will be from http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html and right now will be the #301 with the 3/8" x 16tpi threaded stud.

Pricing on the site is: (our current price in blue and has been changed to reflect the probable current discount)
1-9 $5.95
10-19 $5.70
20-49 $5.40
50-99 $5.20
100+ $4.75
200+ $4.60

_In addition, there is an extra price break past 300. Since some people usually back out I would just count on the 200+ price right now. What I was thinking of doing if we get additional discounts is to donate the extra $.15 per stopper (according to 300+ pricing or whatever discount we get above the $4.60 price) to the IAP fund. That would be at least $45 on a 300 order. I hope this would be acceptable to everyone. _

Cost will be $4.60 each plus $5.30 for postage ($4.80 me to you plus $.50 for getting them to me.) and Paypal fees of 3% +.30. (cost + postage *1.03 +.30) If you would like insurance, add appropriate cost to the total BEFORE you figure out Paypal costs. -insurance will be based on cost of stoppers alone without shipping. If you would like to avoid the Paypal fees PM me and I'll give you my home mailing address. If we go even higher it is likely we'll get an additional discount. I'll figure that in when I request payment.  For those in Canada, I may be able to use a flat rate envelope which would be about $9. I also estimated a 2lb package to Canada and it was about $8.50. I don't have an actual weight though, so everything at this point is a complete guess. I'll start sending out totals and payment information on Sunday now that I know what we'll be paying per person. 

Insurance fees
$0.01 to $50   $1.70  
50.01 to 100  $2.15  
100.01 to 200  $2.60 
200.01 to 300 $4.60  
300.01 to 400 $5.55  
400.01 to 500 $6.50  
500.01 to 600 $7.45 

I added everyone's name from the guaging interest thread. PMs and/or e-mails have been sent out to everyone so far.

Mikey -20
Modelmaker -10 Paid PP Shipped
1JaredSchmidt -5
penhead -25 Paid PPShipped

Glass Scratcher -25 Paid PPShipped

bruce119 -15 Paid PPShipped

RKing -10 Paid PPShipped

pentex -5 Paid PPShipped

hosspen -30 Paid PPShipped

keithkarl2007 -10 or 15 
ScribbleSticks -15 Paid PPShipped

airrat -15 Paid PPShipped

LanceD -35 Paid PP +10 more Paid PPShipped

Monty -10 Paid PPShipped

HawksFeather -30 Paid PPShipped

joeatact -10 Paid PPShipped

jmt19 -10 Paid PPShipped

spiritwoodturner -10 
drayman -10 Paid PPShipped

devowoodworking -10 Paid PPShipped

PenWorks -25 PaidShipped

tool-man -10 Paid PPShipped

jwalt191 -7 Paid PPShipped

brez -10 Paid PPShipped

avbill -10 Paid checkShipped

RWL5420 -10 Paid PPShipped

el d -5 Paid PPShipped

gketell -10 Paid PPShipped

JimH -15 Paid PPShipped

Mustard Monster -20 Paid checkShipped

bananajeep -25 Paid PPShipped

LumberYard -10 Paid PPShipped

jason r -25 Paid PPShipped

MoreCowBell -20 Paid checkShipped

Roger Garrett -15 Paid CheckShipped

Dan F -10 Paid PPShipped

JohnU -10 Paid PPShipped

BruceK -10 Paid PPShipped

Leather Man -10 Paid checkShipped

Colleen -20 Paid PPShipped

psenn -20
chuckforsyth -8 Paid PPShipped

TexatDurango -20 Paid PP Holding fpr go ahead to ship. 
barkisini -20 Paid PPShipped

Jimbo5576 -10 Paid PPShipped

Jarheaded -10 Paid PPShipped

tbroye -12 Paid PPShipped

bitshird -10 Paid PPShipped

foneman -20 Paid PPShipped

Timbo -20 Paid PPShipped

jdoug5170 -20 Paid PPShipped

1nfinity -10 Paid PPShipped


Paid total so far of 742

Any questions, let me know.

Mike


----------



## MesquiteMan (Aug 7, 2008)

*This is on the bottom of the page linked above in case you missed it. Sounds like you guys could get better pricing since you already have over 200.*



> ****For orders of 200 or more stoppers or for club orders, please contact me about further discount prices.*


----------



## joeatact (Aug 7, 2008)

I would be interested in 10 stoppers please email me details


----------



## jmt19 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Stainless Stopper Group Buy*

Good Morning Mike

Please include me in the buy for 10 stoppers. Please PM me with the details when available.

Regards

Jim T


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Aug 7, 2008)

*Count me in*

I'll take 10 please.

Dale


----------



## Mikey (Aug 7, 2008)

Curtis, I was aware of the 200+ pricing and 300+ pricing discounts. I have reflected this info in the first post. The possible further discounts is also why I haven't sent any requests for funds yet. better to just get everything right. 

in addition, I think the $4.60 may be the price we just go with. The 300+ price would be $4.45 but i was thinking of keeping the cost at $4.60 (200+) and then donating any further discounts to the IAP. This way I won't be asking for more money if someone backs out and we don't hit the target discount and I also won't have to worry about refunding $1.50 to a bunch of people and $3 to even more.

if anyone has any objections, by all means let me know.

Mike


----------



## drayman (Aug 7, 2008)

hey mickey, i would like to be in for 10 if you will ship to uk please.


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Mike, I'd like 10, thanks


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 7, 2008)

Please put me down for 25, 

Thank you


----------



## tool-man (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Mike -
I would like to get 10 of these bottle stoppers.  Thanks

--------
Andy
How many bottle stoppers do you think I can get out of this burl?:biggrin:
See pic at left.


----------



## jwalt191 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll take 7 please. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## brez (Aug 8, 2008)

Mike,

I would like 10.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## LanceD (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll go with 35 instead of 50 as I originally said. I still have 24 of them in stock at the moment. Please email me your payment details.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Mike,
All that higher math gives me a headache!!  I am on the original gauging list for 15.  Could you send me a pm for the total?  Thanks,


----------



## drayman (Aug 9, 2008)

mike, send a total inc shipping to uk when ready, then i can paypal you.


----------



## RWL5420 (Aug 9, 2008)

put me down for 10 stoppers please. thanks


----------



## el_d (Aug 9, 2008)

Ill take 5. Thanks


----------



## gketell (Aug 9, 2008)

Sign me up for 10 of them please.

Thanks
GK


----------



## JimH (Aug 10, 2008)

Mike,

I would like 15 please.  Let me know the total, including insurance, and I'll paypal you.

Thanks for doing this.

Jim


----------



## Mustard Monster (Aug 10, 2008)

*I'm In For 20*

I will buy 20, e-mail me with payment details
applejones64@yahoo.com
Gary Jones aka Mustard Monster.
Thanks....


----------



## bananajeep (Aug 11, 2008)

Mike put me down for 25 please
PM with final cost and I'll Paypal you.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## JimH (Aug 11, 2008)

Mike,  

Paypal sent.  Thanks for doing this.

Jim


----------



## pentex (Aug 11, 2008)

Mike, sent paypal and shipping address. Thanks.


----------



## LumberYard (Aug 12, 2008)

Sign me up for 10. Let me know total and I'll send PayPal payment. BTW zip code is 83644.

Thanks!


----------



## jason_r (Aug 12, 2008)

Sign me up for 25.


----------



## MoreCowBell (Aug 12, 2008)

Please put me down for 20.

Thank you


----------



## LumberYard (Aug 12, 2008)

Payment sent.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll take 5. Thanks!


----------



## Dan_F (Aug 13, 2008)

I would like 10, please send payment details.
 Thanks,

Dan


----------



## JohnU (Aug 14, 2008)

I would like in for 10 please.  I'll wait to hear from you with a total.  Thanks, John


----------



## BruceK (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll go in for 10.  PM me the total.
Thanks!


----------



## Leather Man (Aug 15, 2008)

Mikey,
I will take 10. PM sent
Ben


----------



## Colleen (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi, Mike,

I'd like 20 stoppers.  Please PM or e-mail the total.  Thank you!

Colleen


----------



## psenn (Aug 15, 2008)

I would like 20 please


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 15, 2008)

Please put me down for 20.  Send PM with total.

George


----------



## barkisini (Aug 15, 2008)

Mike,

Please add me to the list for 20, and send PP total.

Thanks,

John B.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Aug 15, 2008)

Mike,

Thanks for the PM.  I'm in for the 15.  I'll be sending a check out on Monday.

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## jimbo5576 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Bottle stoppers*

Count me in for 10  Thanks


----------



## Bear-31 (Aug 16, 2008)

Put me down for 10. Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## pentex (Aug 17, 2008)

Mike, do you know what size drill bit these stoppers use. Thanks.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 18, 2008)

I honestly don't know, but the thread size is the same as what AS sells. I'd look at the SS stoppers over there and see what size tap and bit they show for sale.


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 18, 2008)

I will be in for 10. Thanks


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 19, 2008)

OK I will take 15

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## tbroye (Aug 20, 2008)

If it is not to late I will take 12 Email me the PayPal info and will pay in the morning.

Thanks


----------



## bitshird (Aug 20, 2008)

If I'm in time I'll take 10 either PM me or email with the amount and I'll PayPal you


----------



## penhead (Aug 20, 2008)

Mikey,just making sure your received my paypal payment.

Thanks..


----------



## Mikey (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I have everyone down now that has made payment.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 20, 2008)

Mikey, I'd like to add 10 more to my order of 35. Please send total.


----------



## foneman (Aug 20, 2008)

I would like to buy 20 if it is not too late. Please PM total I owe. 

Thanks,
John


----------



## Timbo (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm in for 20.  PM me Paypal info and total and I'll send paypal tonight.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 20, 2008)

Lance, the total is going to be $47.68 with the Paypal charges. Obviously, you arlready paid for the shipping.

foneman and Timbo, I sent you PMs with payment info. 


All others who have not paid have gotten e-mails where allowed or new PMs.


----------



## tbroye (Aug 20, 2008)

Mike

Got your Email.  Thanks for the refund of the extra payment.  Would loved to had bought more, But had to buy the mandrel and tap and drill bit.  My connection is slow some time (ATT DSL) and I clicked twice on send payment.

Thanks again


----------



## 1nfinity (Aug 20, 2008)

Mikey,
If it's not too late, I'll place an order for ten of the stoppers.  I've never tried this style of stopper before, but if the quantity of orders placed this far by everyone is an indicator, they can't be too bad.  Up to this point I've only used the droplet style stoppers from CUSA.
Please PM me or email with the amount and I'll PayPal you no later than mid-morning on Thursday.
Thanks -- Terry


----------



## Mikey (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, I must be good. I haven't even placed the order and already they have been delivered.


----------



## penhead (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey, I'm impressed..good job Mikey


----------



## tbroye (Aug 28, 2008)

Mikey

How about an update on the Stopper buy.  Not worried just curious.  Can't affored to by the pretty PR blank of Ed Davidison's right now anyway so no big hurry.

Thanks


----------



## LanceD (Aug 28, 2008)

tbroye said:


> Mikey
> 
> How about an update on the Stopper buy. Not worried just curious. Can't affored to by the pretty PR blank of Ed Davidison's right now anyway so no big hurry.
> 
> Thanks


 
Read Mikey's updated post on the first page.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 28, 2008)

LanceD said:


> Read Mikey's updated post on the first page.


 
*That's the problem with updates and no post you don't know it unless you look. Notices only get sent out with a post.*

Good to hear there not far away. I'm in no hurry either no time to turn rite now.
.
.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 28, 2008)

I have the rest almost all packed up now. I have a post office here open until midnight so when my wife gets back from her Tupperware function, I'll be taking that last load. The clerk is going to be pizzed when he sees all the insurance forms he has to scan. lol!!!


----------



## tbroye (Aug 28, 2008)

Du!  Should have looked at first page.  Wasn't expecting it go this fast.  Thanks for all the hard work Mikey.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 29, 2008)

All orders have shipped. You guys should be seeing them show up starting today and continuing through Tuesday. By Wednesday everyone should have their stuff.


----------



## Modelmaker (Aug 29, 2008)

Just got mine, thanx for putting this together


----------



## Monty (Aug 29, 2008)

Received mine today too.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Aug 29, 2008)

Stoppers arrived today!! Cool beans!!  Thanks for putting this buy together.  I hope you're crazy enough to do it again soon!!
Best Wishes,


----------



## Mikey (Aug 30, 2008)

Since some of you are getting them now, I'm sure you will be checking them to see how they work. You may have some concern as I did when I first put one in a bottle as I was used to the Berea type stoppers and the tight fit they had. I e-mailed Ruth and this is the response I got:



> First you do not want the stopper to fit so tight that you have to really pull hard to get it out, all you need it to do is seal the wine.   If the wine does not leak out, that's the best you can say about any stopper.  Also no stopper, metal, silicone or cork is going fit every single type of bottle on the market.   If a glass bottle is not absolutely round, a perfectly round metal stopper (any metal stopper) will not fit tight BUT it will seal the wine to any wine drinkers satisfaction.   Are you using the same bottle?  The same brand?   Try different bottles and different brands.
> 
> There is only one reason to ever lay the bottle on its side and that is if it doesn't fit in the fridge standing up.  Every single wine drinker I know, keeps the bottle on the door and there is never a problem.   There seems to be this "wine lore" about a bottle laying on its side, that came from keeping the cork from drying out.   A number of wineries in CA, where I sent my stoppers to be critiqued before they were put on the market, were impressed and satisfied with the design and fit.



While I was waiting for that response from Ruth, I popped a stopper into two different bottles. One of those bottles was a commercial bottle and the other was commercially made for bottling wine at home. The bottles were filled and layed on their sides and turned upside down. In both bottles, not a single drop ever leaked out. I was really amazed considering how easily the stoppers fit and how they seemed to have a lask of seal. I felt like I could have been a magician at that point and decided to show my wife the trick. :biggrin: She was equally amazed. :biggrin:


----------



## jmt19 (Aug 30, 2008)

Received mine today as well, many thanks for coordinating this buy.

Jim T


----------



## bitshird (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Mike, got mine this morning.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey guys, could you all please make sure you do a count. I think one of the bags opened up as I have an extra stopper. Will send out ASAP. My apologies.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 30, 2008)

Mike, Hope you don't mind a few comments.....

In my opinion folks are overly concerned about bottle stoppers “sealing” so after reading the post above I thought I would share a few tidbits that non-wine drinkers probably don’t know and might make them more knowledgeable when trying to sell their stoppers to wine drinkers, sorta like being an informed merchant.

The average wine drinker is probably not concerned with “storing and sealing” their wine as they will more than likely empty a bottle at a sitting.  If not, they realize that oxygen is what attacks an opened bottle of wine so will usually finish a bottle within a day or two upon opening and no stoppers we make are going to stop the damage oxygen causes since however tightly sealed, there is already oxygen inside the bottle!

The true wine aficionados, if concerned with sealing a bottle between uses, will most likely already have one or more vacuum type caps to keep their wine as oxygen free as possible between uses so won’t be looking for a “sealing” type stopper to begin with.  So telling one of these customers that our stoppers "keep their wine sealed" would make us look uninformed.

Wine enthusiasts such as me will most likely use the stoppers as decorative accessories during dinner or at an occasion so I would be more concerned how the stopper looks rather than how it seals!

Personally, I like the way Ruth’s stoppers sit down on the bottle allowing the stopper to show itself off rather than the “half base/half stopper” look.

Just an opinion......

Happy stopper making to all, I can’t wait to get back to my lathe and make a few!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 30, 2008)

Mikey,

Stoppers arrived and all accounted for thanks.


----------



## bananajeep (Aug 30, 2008)

Mike, The stoppers arrived today.  Thanks

Mike (bananajeep)


----------



## tbroye (Aug 30, 2008)

Mike

Stoppers arrived today, 2 days form Ohio not to shabby.  Now is any body having a Acrylic or Resin Stopper Blank group buy?  Thanks for all you hard work Mike it is appriciated.  Now to the shop and see what I can turn.


----------



## el_d (Aug 30, 2008)

got mine today, thank Mikey


----------



## Mikey (Aug 30, 2008)

el_d said:


> got mine today, thank Mikey




That was ultra fast. I sent out yours and about 23 others at 11:30PM on Thursday.


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 30, 2008)

Got mine also

Thanks Mikey
.
.


----------



## texastoolman (Aug 31, 2008)

*next order*

when is the next order.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 31, 2008)

texastoolman said:


> when is the next order.



I would do this again with a few changes. 

1) total group buy limited to 500 pcs. It stops there as that is what fits in a single box from Ruth. This one took two boxes which made insurance and shipping more expensive. I think shipping costs with insurance were $60+ and I collected something like $27 or so for shipping.

2) they will be $4.60 but I will not guarantee that $.15 gets donated from each stopper. See the insurance and shipping costs above as the reason. I would be happy to donate leftover funds though.

3) If we don't get 300 ordered, then I refund all monies.

4) I would also include her new mandrel that doubles as a bushing in the buy. IIRC they are $25, but would probably be shipped in a seperate box to me, so I may have to add like a buck extra for shipping to get them to me. I bought one to test out and hopefully within the next week I can provide a short review.


I would end the buy so that everyone gets their stuff no later than the end of the month so that they have all of October, November, and December to complete stuff for shows and gifts. (probably keep it open until maybe Sept 15th which is Payday for a lot of people and they can Paypal me that day)

I would want input from others and those who got some from this buy to see if they would want me to do this again. 


Mike


----------



## LumberYard (Aug 31, 2008)

Got 'em and they look nice. Thanks Mike!


----------



## Bear-31 (Sep 2, 2008)

Recieved mine late last week. I love the low profile design so much better. Makes the bottle stopper part of the bottle insted of floating over it. Already have a few crafted and assembled ... I should have bought more!! Oh well there is always next time. Thanks again.


----------



## penhead (Sep 2, 2008)

Received mine on Sat the 30th Aug.

Had a really busy weekend (even had a wedding anniversary 
but did take time to open package and see how they fit,
had the same thought/concern about fit as you and others must be having,
so thanks for doing the research and email to Ruth.
Can't wait to get some shop time...
I did purchase her mandrel seperately also, will give it a try hopefully soon.


Thanks Mikey for putting this all togetherl..!!!


----------



## foneman (Sep 2, 2008)

Got mine today and look forward to making some stoppers now. Mikey, thanks for helping us all out and doing this!!
john


----------



## 1nfinity (Sep 3, 2008)

Mikey,

I've received my stoppers -- they're nice --and now it's time to begin turning.
Thanks for taking my order at the last minute and for your efforts -- it's appreciated!!!


----------



## tbroye (Sep 3, 2008)

Mike

I could use some more Stoppers and the mandrel.  I have a AS mandrel and it is a little big at the bushing for Ruth's stopper.  I will keep watch for a new Buy.  In the meantime I will look for some PR stopper blocks.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 3, 2008)

tbroye said:


> Mike
> 
> I could use some more Stoppers and the mandrel.  I have a AS mandrel and it is a little big at the bushing for Ruth's stopper.  I will keep watch for a new Buy.  In the meantime I will look for some PR stopper blocks.



Do you have the old AS mandrel or the new Morse Taper Mandrels and bushings from AS?


----------



## Leather Man (Sep 6, 2008)

Mike,
Recieved my Stoppers. Thank you very much. I have never turned a stopper yet so this will be an adventure. Do you need a mandrel to turn stoppers?
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Mikey (Sep 6, 2008)

Leather Man said:


> Mike,
> Recieved my Stoppers. Thank you very much. I have never turned a stopper yet so this will be an adventure. Do you need a mandrel to turn stoppers?
> Thanks
> Ben



I'm not sure what equipment you have, so I'm just guessing that you don't have a stopper mandrel but may have a scroll chuck.

The stoppers fit on a 3/8-16 thread. If I had a scroll chuck I would get a 3/8-16 bolt (long) and cut the head off. I would use that bolt to thread into the stopper. (you will need to tap the threads) Insert the other end into the scroll chuck. I would also drill an appropriate size hole in a piece of wood or plastic and use that as a makeshift bushing (turn to size) This would also work if you had a drill chuck mounted to a #2 mandrel

I don't have a scroll chuck and saw the mandrel when I was ordering them. I figured I would give one a try. I also ordered an AS mini stopper mandrel but that bushing was too small. I am looking into getting bushings made up that will fit on the AS mandrel but are the correct OD for the Niles stoppers. I know there are lots of people who probably have the AS mandrels. (maybe even a bushing for the AS buffing handle.)

If you have the niles mandrel it makes a wonderful buffing handle, even if it is a little shorter. I hold the mandrel with one hand and just use my other fingers on the other hand to steady the stopper while being buffed.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure but did I miss out on this group buy of the stoppers???  There is another thread running which I placed an order but not sure what is going on. Can anyone help.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 8, 2008)

This is the thread from the August Bottle Stopper group buy.  The new Bottle Stopper group buy is for September 08, 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=36806


----------



## drayman (Sep 8, 2008)

mickey, i got my stoppers yesterday, many thanks:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Timbo (Sep 8, 2008)

I got mine.  Thanks.


----------

